# Buffalo, NY $56.00 for Honda HS828 Act Fast 45 mins remaining



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not Mine. Ebay with 45 mins remaining: Honda HS828 Snowblower | eBay


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

went for $113.50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Holy crap  Someone got a screaming deal. And, the listing says it was bought last year for $1,200, so the seller may have gotten an unpleasant lesson in how auctions can go.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

No rubber handle grip of the auger chute rotation rod. No wonder it went so cheap ! LOL

Seller lost $1000 in a year. Something does not compute.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Seller lost $1000 in a year. Something does not compute.


It appears that they didn't set a reserve price. So if they were simply assuming that the auction would "gain traction", for lack of a better word, driving the bids up, perhaps they simply got a nasty surprise. 

Maybe it was just bad luck and not a lot of people saw the auction? I'll confess I check CL when I'm shopping for big heavy equipment like blowers, I don't think of eBay. Because I assume the items are never near me, even though sometimes of course you'll get lucky, and something good will be in your area


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I saw that same listing a few months ago, it was at like $500 or so. Same exact picture. It made me suspect that it was a SCAM using the picture from the previous listing. Maybe it wasn't.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Another one in Ridgfield Conn for 255. A little to far for me. 2.5 hours each way.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

He had the machine listed on Craigslist looking for $750. Took a bath at $113.50. The tires are worth more than that... 
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hsh/5952013550.html


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Biggest problem, he picked the worst possible time of year to sell it..
99% of potential buyers aren't even looking right now.
He should have waited until November.

it had 8 bids, but only from three bidders.

Scot


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wonder if he will honor the deal .


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> Another one in Ridgfield Conn for 255. A little to far for me. 2.5 hours each way.


Craigslist, or EBay ?

Never mind - I "got it up to" $405, and gave up for awhile.


----------



## cclaeys (Mar 7, 2017)

I always find comfort in a purchase when the seller clearly identifies his intentions:

"Don't need it anymore because it's too large. Recently purchased a truck and plow."


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Craigslist, or EBay ?
> 
> Never mind - I "got it up to" $405, and gave up for awhile.


A few years ago I learned how to bid, there was an item that "I could have gotten for $200-300, but I kept "fighting" with another bidder and I gave up at $700. Within a few hours they made me a second chance offer for X reason (I strongly believe the seller was fooling with me with another account to drive the price up), and I ended up buying it for my last bid that was $700.
I did some research on how to bid. What I do now is if an item is listed with a low starting bid, I sometimes start the bid, so that the seller won't take it off, then I set the max I'd pay for it in my mind or write it down (being ready to not have buyers remorse), and put my bid within the last 5 seconds or so. If I win, great, if not it is ok, as I know, I would have not paid $1 more for it.
I never bid in between, because all it does is drive the price up. 
As a seller it is excellent to see it happening, but as a buyer it is not, as you expect to get lucky and get a real good deal at an auction.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes there are frauds on ebaybthat bump up bids on there own items. Someone I know does it to sports card. They get caught and banned. Even has a guy yhat he pays about 20 bucks a month that monitors his bids and creates a new acount for him soon after ot gets banned. He thought is was cool telling me about it. But I was saying to myself what a d bag. But hsblowers strategy does work as that is how I bid.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If anyone from the forum bought the HS828 in Ridgfield CT, make sure that you reverse the augers as they are swapped left and right.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is the link to the eBay auction, which I did not realize that was not posted.

Honda HS828S Snowblower | eBay


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

People have friends or family bid on things at times so they don't have to give the stuff away and they only lose out on the listing fee. I doubt this went to a new home for that money.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> A few years ago I learned how to bid, there was an item that "I could have gotten for $200-300, but I kept "fighting" with another bidder and I gave up at $700. Within a few hours they made me a second chance offer for X reason (I strongly believe the seller was fooling with me with another account to drive the price up), and I ended up buying it for my last bid that was $700.
> I did some research on how to bid. What I do now is if an item is listed with a low starting bid, I sometimes start the bid, so that the seller won't take it off, then I set the max I'd pay for it in my mind or write it down (being ready to not have buyers remorse), and put my bid within the last 5 seconds or so. If I win, great, if not it is ok, as I know, I would have not paid $1 more for it.
> I never bid in between, because all it does is drive the price up.
> As a seller it is excellent to see it happening, but as a buyer it is not, as you expect to get lucky and get a real good deal at an auction.


I do the same thing when I'm buying on eBay. I'll usually search previously sold items on eBay to get a good/low price point, then set that as my target price.

There's a website that helps with it: https://www.gixen.com/index.php

It's a free online sniping tool. If I'm looking for something specific, I'll set my max price for a bunch of listings, then group them together. Grouping is nice since if you win one auction, it will automatically stop bidding for later auctions. It's good for items that you're not in a rush to buy.

Takes the emotions out of it, plus you don't have to remember to bid at the last minute.


----------

